# British Short hairs - hypoallergenic and non shedding??



## AmyL19 (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

I am looking into getting two British short hair kittens at the moment. I have always had dogs in the past but with work commitments at the moment I don't have enough time to commit to a puppy. I think cats are a bit more independent and would mind less about being left on their own for a few hours during the day, would people agree with this?

I am allergic to cats however, but have been told that British shorthairs are both hypoallergenic and non-shedding, can people with experience with these types of cats let me know if this is accurate? I have been reading varying reports, some say that they only shed slightly during the summer months while others say they shed a lot all year around.

I would hate to get these kittens and then not be able to keep them due to allergies, so any advice would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's a link for some breeds that may be suitable for you......I think the _Siberian _is the best choice, or possibly the _Russian Blue_. Bengel, Devon Rex, Cornish, Rex, Colorpoint Shorhair, Sphynx, or those that have Siamese ancestry are high engergy cats, that don't like to be left on their own=mischief! I have not heard before that British SH are hypoallergenic. Do your research.....it's not the hair that's the problem, it's _the saliva_ that cats lick on their hair that has the allergen. Suggest you get yourself tested to see how allergic you really are. All the best, hope you find the cat of your dreams. All the Best!

Here's a link you may find helpful: 
https://www.petmd.com/cat/slideshows/care/10-hypoallergenic-cats


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't think there's really any such thing as a non-shedding hypoallergenic cat, and British Shorthairs definitely aren't non-shedding. Sphinx cats don't have hair to shed, but they don't have a reputation of being hypoallergenic at all.
Some cats are somewhat less allergenic than others. In addition to the above mentioned breeds, consider a Korat if you can find one. They're a solid silver-blue colour, like a British Blue. I met a couple years ago who had a pair that the allergic husband could tolerate where other cats made him very allergic.


----------

